# Test for Trump



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

https://www.bing.com/search?q=OPEC+...6102-b07e-4c83-b491-72b51779ac83"&FORM=CNTPNH

Not a favorable message from the House of Saud for a new president. Trump better kick US Oil Production in gear so we can say good bye to the middle east and let the house of saud play with the chicoms.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The price of oil goes up, the price of oil goes down. Who can say where the price of oil will go. The ways of the Arab Mind are mysterious. 

What's happening in Venezuela is more of a concern to me, we get crude from there.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

What happens in Venezuela is tragic socialism, but my guess is the government there still wants its power, its food, and the benefits of selling their oil. I'm doubting that will stop. Hell maybe some of the oil companies that had their assets stolen will get some back.



sideKahr said:


> The price of oil goes up, the price of oil goes down. Who can say where the price of oil will go. The ways of the Arab Mind are mysterious.
> 
> What's happening in Venezuela is more of a concern to me, we get crude from there.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

trump can't do much yet. But soon ,fire a bunch of worthless people at the EPA and then ramp up production in US.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We will be fine. The Saudis are sitting on massive reserves because demand has plummeted. Drill the two new massive reserves we discovered off our own shores and finish the Keystone. Energy independence is a probability rather than a mere possibility.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

What about the whole oil currency being based on the dollar thing? Is that for real? Would it bring on economic disaster if they changed to another currency? Though grant it not sure what they would change to right now, the Euro?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Great Britain survived the change from the Pound being the worlds' reserve currency when silver/gold got sold out and we went fiat. They survived again when they went euro; and will survive the brexit too; we can survive the change but the hew and cry will be huge. I'm sure there will be enough fear mongering to sell more bunkers, bullion and bullets. If we aren't buying international oil I don't know why it'd matter to us if they priced oil in dollars or not. We aren't there yet, but if we got the epa out of the way we probably could be in 4 years.



Sonya said:


> What about the whole oil currency being based on the dollar thing? Is that for real? Would it bring on economic disaster if they changed to another currency? Though grant it not sure what they would change to right now, the Euro?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If we produced all are own oil, in the USA. What difference would it make what the trading currency is??

We should take advantage of the cheap saudi oil until it runs out or the price gets out of line. Then run are own and tell them to "F" off.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Sonya said:


> What about the whole oil currency being based on the dollar thing? Is that for real? Would it bring on economic disaster if they changed to another currency? Though grant it not sure what they would change to right now, the Euro?


The Petro-dollar...yes...very real.

Yes, the world would change overnight if countries got together and decided to trade with another currency.

Our world...the USA, would suck.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> If we produced all are own oil, in the USA. What difference would it make what the trading currency is??
> 
> We should take advantage of the cheap saudi oil until it runs out or the price gets out of line. Then run are own and tell them to "F" off.


 Oil ,coal .Natural gas nuke and solar and tell the rest of them to get bent.
one car we own is getting 38-41 MPG the other 34-38 mpg we have reduced our use of oil products considerably .
Down the road it get even better.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Fire up the Fracking engines withdraw ALL Military support from the hook nosed basturds.
These perverts don't know who their messing' with....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The coal industry will be a big test for trump. They supported him . He said he would help them. Obama used the EPA and every dirty trick he could to shut coal down Trump needs to wipe out everything Obama did quickly.
What the video in this link.
Big Coal's 6-Point Plan For Donald Trump | Fox Business


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> The coal industry will be a big test for trump. They supported him . He said he would help them. trump used the EPA and every dirty trick he could to shut coal down Trump needs to wipe out everything trump did quickly.
> What the video in this link.
> Big Coal's 6-Point Plan For Donald Trump | Fox Business


Have you misplaced some names?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Robie said:


> Have you misplaced some names?


yes and from some reason I could not edit it.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Why? The only reason it would be any worse then it is today is over the hype. Like I said life in Britain isn't that bad and this has happened to them - twice.



Robie said:


> The Petro-dollar...yes...very real.
> 
> Yes, the world would change overnight if countries got together and decided to trade with another currency.
> 
> Our world...the USA, would suck.


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

Sonya said:


> What about the whole oil currency being based on the dollar thing? Is that for real? Would it bring on economic disaster if they changed to another currency? Though grant it not sure what they would change to right now, the Euro?


The Petrol dollar started in 1971 when Nixon took the dollar off the gold standard (for the last time) and made a deal with Saudi Arabia. The deal with Saudi Arabia was the US would send military supply in exchange for buying and selling oil in Dollars creating the Petrol Dollar. The dollar is essentially backed by oil. This is also why I believe we have so much interest all over the world. We are not policing the world but assuring that oil is bought and sold in Dollars. When a dictator threatens to buy and sell oil in other currencies we go to war with them.

This is why US currency has not seen massive inflation due to excessive printing of paper money. Unlike other countries the dollar is backed by oil which is consumed worldwide. If oil stopped being trading in dollars it would be very bad for the US. I imagine that if they changed US currency, as long as its back by oil it would be ok. Not sure. We are in uncharted territory.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Economic Survivalist said:


> The Petrol dollar started in 1971 when Nixon took the dollar off the gold standard (for the last time) and made a deal with Saudi Arabia. The deal with Saudi Arabia was the US would send military supply in exchange for buying and selling oil in Dollars creating the Petrol Dollar. The dollar is essentially backed by oil. This is also why I believe we have so much interest all over the world. We are not policing the world but assuring that oil is bought and sold in Dollars. When a dictator threatens to buy and sell oil in other currencies we go to war with them.
> 
> This is why US currency has not seen massive inflation due to excessive printing of paper money. Unlike other countries the dollar is backed by oil which is consumed worldwide. If oil stopped being trading in dollars it would be very bad for the US. I imagine that if they changed US currency, as long as its back by oil it would be ok. Not sure. We are in uncharted territory.


I wouldn't say the US currency is actually backed by oil, but it is in essence backed by the practice of using it to trade for oil. There is a big difference. The US dollar is a fiat currency on very unstable ground, make no mistake about it.

I do concur that we are likely acknowledging the same thing.


----------

